# making a bench saw out of circular saw



## flanajb (1 Jun 2010)

I am planning on making a bench saw by inverting my circular saw plunged through a piece of mdf and wonder if anyone else has done this ?


----------



## big soft moose (1 Jun 2010)

holy sheeeeeeeeeeeeet 

short version: DONT 

longer version: dont do it, its fusking dangerous

even longer version - the reason its not safe is that a the blade will be unguarded, the controls will be in an awkward place, it will be difficult to control the depth of cut, and also you wont have a reliable fence etc

better bet is to make yourself a saw sled and use the saw the right way up


----------



## flanajb (1 Jun 2010)

big soft moose":263jy00a said:


> holy sheeeeeeeeeeeeet
> 
> short version: DONT
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. I can see what you are saying.

The issue I have is that I need to rip some 20mm strips and this becomes tricky when you are working on narrow section timber and I am struggling to work out how best to achieve it.


----------



## woodbloke (1 Jun 2010)

flanajb":2zs32f1s said:


> The issue I have is that I need to rip some 20mm strips and this becomes tricky when you are working on narrow section timber and I am struggling to work out how best to achieve it.


I agree with all that BSM has said...very sound. If you could give a more precise location in Darset, I'm sure there are plenty of members in that fair county who'd be able slice up the timber for you (in exchange for a smally amount of the usual beer or vino vouchers :wink: ) - Rob


----------



## flanajb (1 Jun 2010)

woodbloke":o2jceyr6 said:


> flanajb":o2jceyr6 said:
> 
> 
> > The issue I have is that I need to rip some 20mm strips and this becomes tricky when you are working on narrow section timber and I am struggling to work out how best to achieve it.
> ...


 I am based in Blandford Forum. I was thinking of buying the Makita MLT200 for such tasks, but does seem rather extravagant as it won't get used very often.


----------



## wizer (1 Jun 2010)

It can be done. But by the time you have put the work in to make it accurate AND safe, you might as well either buy a TS or bandsaw.


----------



## Chems (1 Jun 2010)

Festool do a table that is specifically designed to invert their circ saw, as do triton.

If you can make up a guard and fit a proper stop switch somewhere you can access it easily you could recreate these commercial versions.

This is the festool one:









Still I bought my first table saw for £80, it was loud but it did me well for years and harboured my love of table saws.


----------



## flanajb (1 Jun 2010)

Chems":15zzg1dj said:


> Festool do a table that is specifically designed to invert their circ saw, as do triton.


 I suspect that will cost more than a cheapish table saw ?


----------



## Chems (1 Jun 2010)

Oh yeah, and it only works with their saw. But the idea is out there.


----------



## OPJ (1 Jun 2010)

Whilst I couldn't condone such an approach, you could at least get over the switch issue by adding a proper NVR switch (<£20) between the saw and mains supply. That would stop you have to reach underneath. Some form of guarding and a riving knife (if your saw doesn't have one) would also be essential. Someone recently made their own fence for their table saw. A fence can be fairly crude, as long as it's parallel to the blade and cramped securely at both ends...

I remember Mike Garnham used to have a crude set up like this but, in the end, he saw sense and used his bandsaw! :wink: By the time you've bought and made all the other parts, it's probably not worth it for one-off jobs, as others have said. There are plenty of members around the Dorest area though and I'm sure they'd be happy to help. 

Could you use a jig saw with a side fence, assuming you're going to plane/thickness the sawn edges afterwards?


----------



## big soft moose (1 Jun 2010)

Hi flan

i suspect there are members closer , but if you fancy a trip up into wiltshire i'll happily stick the wood through my kity 419 for you (i'm near wooton basset / J16 of the M4)

that said 20mm strips might be easier on a bandsaw , and mine is off the road at the mo (waiting on new blades)


----------



## Digit (1 Jun 2010)

I built just such some years ago. I replaced it with one of those cheapo alli topped things. 
The home made was vastly superior! 
Properly designed and built I can see no safety issues at all.
Mine built several large pieces of furniture before I finally had the cash to upgrade.

Roy.


----------



## big soft moose (1 Jun 2010)

Digit":3dplk8ce said:


> I built just such some years ago. I replaced it with one of those cheapo alli topped things.
> The home made was vastly superior!
> *Properly designed and built* I can see no safety issues at all.
> Mine built several large pieces of furniture before I finally had the cash to upgrade.
> ...



true - but their is a vast difference between properly building a home made tablesaw set up, and just shoving your circular saw through a bit of mdf and inverting it

come to that I will shortly have a TS200 for sale (probably for arround 100-150 notes) and its doubtful that the bits to build a propper and safe saw table would add up to much less.


----------



## AndyT (1 Jun 2010)

Great idea! You could have something as smart as this:






or this somewhat tidier one - with no superfluous bits to get in the way of the blade:






and with the money you save, you could pay for the surgery to sew your fingers back on, or repair the damage from wood being hurled back into your groin.

Seriously, power tools are not always the answer, and unsafe power tools never are.


----------



## Digit (1 Jun 2010)

I used a piece of Melamine work top, removed the blade shield and mounted a perspex cover over the top attached to the fence. I by-passed the on/off switch and used an NVR switch mounted at the front.

Roy.


----------



## flanajb (1 Jun 2010)

big soft moose":5q8ban3g said:


> Hi flan
> 
> i suspect there are members closer , but if you fancy a trip up into wiltshire i'll happily stick the wood through my kity 419 for you (i'm near wooton basset / J16 of the M4)
> 
> that said 20mm strips might be easier on a bandsaw , and mine is off the road at the mo (waiting on new blades)


I appreciate your kind offer, but I think I will open up the wallet and purchase a saw bench. Even though I don't have loads planned I imagine that once you have the correct machinery, your imagination starts running wild with what you can make.


----------



## Digit (1 Jun 2010)

> your imagination starts running wild with what you can make.



Yep! Otherwise known as 'the slope!'

Roy.


----------

